# Engine won't turn off



## Fla_Zane (May 4, 2020)

I have a 06 Yamaha 20hp 4 Stroke. The engine will not turn off from the ignition switch nor from the emergency kill switch. I had to starve the motor of fuel for it to turn off. Has anybody experienced this, if so what was it?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Sounds like the ground isn't connected. Check all the "Black" wires are connected and not corroded.


----------



## Fla_Zane (May 4, 2020)

flyclimber said:


> Sounds like the ground isn't connected. Check all the "Black" wires are connected and not corroded.


I’ve looked through the wires at the ignition harness, they all seem to be in good shape and connected.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Will the motor pull start with the ignition switch in the off position?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Ground somewhere! Maybe on the motor, but as @flyclimber said... it’s a ground.


----------



## Fla_Zane (May 4, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Will the motor pull start with the ignition switch in the off position?


It’s not a pull start.


----------



## Fla_Zane (May 4, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> Ground somewhere! Maybe on the motor, but as @flyclimber said... it’s a ground.


Ok, I’ll have give it a second go around on Saturday and see what it is.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Fla_Zane said:


> It’s not a pull start.


Every motor is a pull start if you have the muscle. The reason I ask is that it may give you some insight as to what the ignition switch is doing.


----------



## Petelynch (Mar 19, 2013)

Fla_Zane said:


> Ok, I’ll have give it a second go around on Saturday and see what it is.


Broken wire in main harness or kill circuit in ignition module gone bad


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

If all the grounds look good. Do a continuity test from the ignition/kill switch to the round harness connection on the upper starboard. If that’s test from that connection to the next points of contact on those wires


----------



## Slowboater (Apr 14, 2021)

SomaliPirate said:


> Every motor is a pull start if you have the muscle. The reason I ask is that it may give you some insight as to what the ignition switch is doing.


know this is old - but it was meant for me 

i have same issue, motor won't kill. And it does not start manually with key not in ignition turned...
there is no battery, it pull starts and then i have to pull fuel line. Is it a ground wire that is loose inside console? I have vid showing there is a wire that is not connected inside console, seems to have come loose on inside. But i have tried connecting the loose wire against all possible points inside while motor runs in hope of killing the circuit but alas, motor keeps going.


----------

